# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Alternative Resins for FSL3d Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer

## SRobbins1977

No my fellow Googlers, I'm not posting a list... I'm asking what people have tried.  Any one with success stories? Varying degrees of success? Please post here.

----------


## chooch

I had great success with Madesolid's resins V1 & V2... https://madesolid.com/products/ms-resin

I have yet to try their Vorex series, which should offer a bit more strength.

https://madesolid.com/products/tough...ant=1008734196

----------


## tho789

I'm asking what people have tried. Any one with success stories?

----------


## dungmai201191

You search on google your problem will be solved

----------

